# Grandparents Gave Up Portuguese Citizenship - Am I Eligible?



## daredeviljo (Feb 9, 2018)

Hey all, 

I was born and raised in Canada to Canadian born parents with my Dad's parents both born in Sao Miguel, Acores, Portugal. When my grandparents came over they were forced to give up their citizenship as the Dual Citizenship Act was not yet introduced in Canada at the time. It is my understanding that Portugal is now accepting of second generation immigrants through grandparents who have never gave up citizenship; but is it possible for me to obtain Portuguese citizenship through them if they were forced to give of citizenship? 

In other words, am i able to achieve Portuguese citizenship if either grandparent (or both) reclaim Portuguese citizenship?

Thanks to anyone who is willing to put in the effort to helping me! I appreciate it


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I think the best answer would be found by consulting sef.pt

Best of luck.


----------



## daredeviljo (Feb 9, 2018)

travelling-man said:


> I think the best answer would be found by consulting sef.pt
> 
> Best of luck.


Thanks a lot my friend, will definitely take a gander!


----------



## daredeviljo (Feb 9, 2018)

Update: 

I sent an email to SEF, was told to contact my consulate, which I did and still awaiting a reply. If anyone still has any insight on this topic I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Try calling them it might be quicker


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You might be able to request a copy of their birth certificates 


_*If parents were born in Portugal, birth certificates may be obtained either through the Internet at www.dgrn.mj.pt , or contacting the Conservatória where the parents were born.*_


----------



## daredeviljo (Feb 9, 2018)

*@siobhanwf*

I called twice and left a message but unfortunately no response, so I left a message 

Interesting, unfortunately my Dad was born in Canada but my I live near my grandparents whom both have Portuguese birth certificates, which I could likely provide in response to a return email (if I end up getting one aha). Worse comes to worse I will visit the consulate myself as I am intending to move to europe in a few weeks. I understand the process may take some time but I hope to start it in Canada before my departure.

Thanks for the advice


----------

